# Why can't I see Flame Room?



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

I access the TT forum at both home and work. At work I can view Flame room, but at home I can't??? :x It doesn't even appear on the drop down list.

Any ideas???


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Not logged in????


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Same Same.

you need to be logged in.

Stu.


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Cheers chaps, that'll be it


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Your Blind????????


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

GRANNY said:


> Your Blind????????


What about my blind?

Oh, you mean "you are blind" :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Flyboyben said:


> What about my blind?


Damn, you beat me too it!


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Bad grammar should always be corrected.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Flyboyben said:


> Bad grammar should always be corrected.


It was Granny not Granma :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Flyboyben said:
> 
> 
> > Bad grammar should always be corrected.
> ...


The north-west bacon buttie queen :wink:


----------

